# Seeking opinions on Bass Lake in Geauga County



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

Happy New Year to the board!

I'm new to Geauga County, living in Chesterland. Bass Lake is right around the corner from me. I drove in there and checked it out last week, it was locked up well and access is very easy.

Due to bad knees I need to fish places that are really easy to get on and off the ice. This is a pretty little lake. I've never fished here, so I have no history to go on. Is anybody here experienced on the ice on this lake? What can you tell me about it?

Appreciate any information I can get. I won't be able to get out for two weeks at least...I'd like to plan to be out there. Just hope the ice holds up.

Scot


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Scot said:


> Happy New Year to the board!
> 
> I'm new to Geauga County, living in Chesterland. Bass Lake is right around the corner from me. I drove in there and checked it out last week, it was locked up well and access is very easy.
> 
> ...


I believe it is private. I've been fishin Aquilla right down the street


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

You are supposed to get a boat permit during the soft water months. I've ice fished it a couple times but I'm a newbie at ice fishing. I grew up in Chesterland and live in Mentor now so shoot me a pm if you want to go out there sometime. I may look at trying the ice this weekend.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Scot said:


> Happy New Year to the board!
> 
> I'm new to Geauga County, living in Chesterland. Bass Lake is right around the corner from me. I drove in there and checked it out last week, it was locked up well and access is very easy.
> 
> ...


Hi Scot,
I'm in the SE corner of Chesterland. You may want to check out Orchard Hills, Punderson and Aquilla. Haven't heard much about Bass Lake in the winter.


----------



## therev (Dec 28, 2010)

I live on Bass Lake. I gave up ice fishing there several years ago because the fishing declined ( to say the least) when it became public 14 years ago, Fisherman were taking crappie out by the 5 gallon bucket load during the summer and ice fishing was shot. I will try again this weekend (also have bad knees, long walk to the only deep spot- eight fow). Best ice fishing used to be off the "island" straight across from the ramp to the other side, but have not seen anyone there for several years due to the poor fishing. You need to go online to the Geauga Parks site and register for a "boat/parking permit. They only allow 5 permits per day with an un-inforced limit of 15 panfish. I've seen the permit thing enforced so be sure to sign up for one. Nice thing is an eagle will sit in the tree and watch you fish.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Used to be a good panfish lake. When the park district bought it the public hammered the living piss out of it. Have not fished it in 10 years. Was pretty much ruined compared to what it was.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Scott, I was just speaking to a ranger for the geauga county parks about fishing there. They told me that you must get a permit from them. They issue up to 10 per day, but they are free. In the past, they have always encouraged catch and release. But the ranger said things are beginning to change. They said that they have noticed an increase in fish populations and a drastic decrease in size, so they encourage keeping fish now as long as you are abiding state laws. They believe the fish are competing for limited for sourced and it is stunting their growth. Never fished there but I am going to give it a try soon.


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

I live in Chesterland as well, right behind Drug Mart. You may also want to consider Veterans Pond up on 615 in Mentor. Decent fishing in there, easy to get on and off, and a chance at some nice size rainbow trout that they stock. 

Oh, and Punderson can have some good fishing too.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have never done well on punderson from boat or ice. And I've never seen anyone successful catching anything besides the stocked rainbows and brown trout.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Crappies, perch, and nice gills can be had at Punderson, including the trout, just gotta know how to fish it!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

guppygill said:


> Crappies, perch, and nice gills can be had at Punderson, including the trout, just gotta know how to fish it!


yep what he said.


----------



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

therev said:


> I live on Bass Lake. I gave up ice fishing there several years ago because the fishing declined ( to say the least) when it became public 14 years ago, Fisherman were taking crappie out by the 5 gallon bucket load during the summer and ice fishing was shot. I will try again this weekend (also have bad knees, long walk to the only deep spot- eight fow). Best ice fishing used to be off the "island" straight across from the ramp to the other side, but have not seen anyone there for several years due to the poor fishing. You need to go online to the Geauga Parks site and register for a "boat/parking permit. They only allow 5 permits per day with an un-inforced limit of 15 panfish. I've seen the permit thing enforced so be sure to sign up for one. Nice thing is an eagle will sit in the tree and watch you fish.


I'm not hot about having to buy another permit to fish anywhere...I've already passed up the pond at Centerville Mills Park for the same reason. I'll pass on Bass Lake for now and concentrate on Punderson and Veteran's up in Mentor. I've been to both and seen how they fish...was just hoping for something where I could sneak out for two hours and drop a line real quick. Skeeter is closer than it used to be when I lived in Willoughby but still a bit of a ride.

Be safe guys! And thanks for all the input on this


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't remember seeing the cost associated with the permit, just trying to limit the amount of people fishing the lake at any given time


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

bass Lake is free just need the free daily permit


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Scot said:


> I'm not hot about having to buy another permit to fish anywhere...I've already passed up the pond at Centerville Mills Park for the same reason. I'll pass on Bass Lake for now and concentrate on Punderson and Veteran's up in Mentor. I've been to both and seen how they fish...was just hoping for something where I could sneak out for two hours and drop a line real quick. Skeeter is closer than it used to be when I lived in Willoughby but still a bit of a ride.
> 
> Be safe guys! And thanks for all the input on this


Permit is free...Just a mechanism to limit the use.


----------

